# wrestling in Wolverhampton!!



## BillyPerry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Wolverhampton Wrestling Club.

Cannock Rd Gurdwara.

Tuesdays 1800-2000

Thursdays 1800-2000

Saturdays (ask first to make sure) 1200-1400

£2 a session!!

Nothing fancy. Nothing pretty. Just good hard training.

Go hard or go home!

The coach is 1996 Olympian Amarjit Singh.

We have GB squad member and 6x British champ at 120kgs Chinu Chinu on the mat regularly. Amongst other quality wrestlers.

Great atmosphere and great training.

What you got to lose?


----------

